# Problem with shifting in front derailler



## bikingmeditation (Apr 23, 2013)

I am experiencing a problem with the front derailler on my Look 695SR - it won't shift from the small front chainring into the big chainring. It appears as though there is some flex in the derailleur and the carbon brazeon. It might also be the chainring and a bad chain line, but it seems like the flex is the main issue. I have the new sram red with yaw and the LBS can get it to shift on the stand but on the trainer with even the slightest resistance, it doesn't want to go into the big ring! 

Is this a Look issue? Has anyone else experienced this? How did you fix it?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

bikingmeditation said:


> I have the new sram red with yaw and the LBS can get it to shift on the stand but on the trainer with even the slightest resistance, it doesn't want to go into the big ring!


Sounds like you need a new LBS. Did you ask them to put the bike on a trainer so they could witness the problem?


----------



## bikingmeditation (Apr 23, 2013)

tlg said:


> Sounds like you need a new LBS. Did you ask them to put the bike on a trainer so they could witness the problem?


They said they rode it outside, where I also saw the issue. But I think they're a good LBS and are working with me on this.


----------



## Roadmeister2 (Nov 17, 2013)

bikingmeditation said:


> I am experiencing a problem with the front derailler on my Look 695SR - it won't shift from the small front chainring into the big chainring. It appears as though there is some flex in the derailleur and the carbon brazeon. It might also be the chainring and a bad chain line, but it seems like the flex is the main issue. I have the new sram red with yaw and the LBS can get it to shift on the stand but on the trainer with even the slightest resistance, it doesn't want to go into the big ring!
> 
> Is this a Look issue? Has anyone else experienced this? How did you fix it?


This is a Look issue that I am also having with my Super Record 11 fd. I have a brand new Look 695 I pack with the carbon front derailleur hanger. Every time I tighten the front derailleur it wants to move it into a position that doesn't work. I sanded down the carbon so it is not so slippery and that lets me get it to where it needs to be, but the shift is so rough, the pressure form the chain causes the derailure to pop back into its original faulty position not allowing me to shift to big ring. Look is sending me a new aluminum hanger, but it seems to be a very bad engineering design.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

We had two different carbon front derailleur hangers before offering up the new aluminum version. If your shop is up to it, we can send them the kit to swap out to the new style. Just have them give our warranty department a call first.


----------

